# Huffy slingshot 3 speed.



## ZE52414 (Nov 10, 2017)

Picked up a custom slingshot yesterday. First time ive ever seen one. Not really into muscle bikes but this one caught my eye. Was wondering if they made these in yellow by Chance. The purple paint is flaking off easily and there's a lot of yellow under. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 10, 2017)

Yes I've had 2 yellow ones


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 10, 2017)

They had a Hot Grape color Slingshot. I think it was a 5 speed though.


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 10, 2017)

Your bike looks to be a 70 with the hockey stick type guard. Here is a catalog pic of it.


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 10, 2017)

Jaxon said:


> Your bike looks to be a 70 with the hockey stick type guard. Here is a catalog pic of it.
> 
> View attachment 706577



Hey great. Thanks! I take it the shifter is incorrect for this one? I appreciate the info guys!


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 10, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Hey great. Thanks! I take it the shifter is incorrect for this one? I appreciate the info guys!



Yes the shifter is not correct along with the seat, sissy bar, pedals, grips, rear wheel. Both tires. Still a great bike like it is or to restore.


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 10, 2017)

Jaxon said:


> Yes the shifter is not correct along with the seat, sissy bar, pedals, grips, rear wheel. Both tires. Still a great bike like it is or to restore.



Lmao. Looks like a parts bike then lol! Thanks man! Appreciate it!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 20, 2017)

How much ?


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 20, 2017)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> How much ?



Sold


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanx


----------

